# Just bought a Bolt (whoops!)



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, I've had a Premiere for a while now, and I've been looking at the Bolt and thinking that I might be able to get rid of my Roku (well maybe not get rid of, but reduce the number of times I need to switch to it) with the Bolt. So I bit the bullet and bought one, but now seeing all of the current issues I'm a little concerned.

First question is, can I still use my TV Desktop to transfer shows off of the Bolt (I currently use the TV Desktop software to transfer but transcode using Brorsoft)?

If Tivo Dekstop is not supported than what options do I have (if any)? I noticed that Tivo.com has Roxio Creator under their 'streaming software'. Not sure if Roxio is able to transfer recording from the Bolt though.

Second question is about the external eSata. I want to try and expand my storage (but not ready to replace the internal drive just yet, maybe in a year or so). But I can't find the 1TB eSata WD expander online (not on Tivo's site, not on Amazon). Has it been recalled or is it being replaced with something else?

I understand that with new technology there are hiccups, but reading this forum it seems like the house is on fire (maybe it is just overreactions from early adopters?).


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> First question is, can I still use my TV Desktop to transfer shows off of the Bolt (I currently use the TV Desktop software to transfer but transcode using Brorsoft)?


I did just try TiVo Desktop the other day and was able to connect to my Bolt and transfer a show. I'm not getting video when trying to play (audio is fine) but I am running Windows 10 and did not try installing any codecs. I suspect it's a codec issue.



> I understand that with new technology there are hiccups, but reading this forum it seems like the house is on fire (maybe it is just overreactions from early adopters?).


No, the house is on fire. If you use Netflix or Plex it really sucks right now. Everything was fine before the last update, so not sure what they were trying to "fix" that wrecked these apps.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Kremlar said:


> If you use Netflix or Plex it really sucks right now. Everything was fine before the last update, so not sure what they were trying to "fix" that wrecked these apps.


I can use Netflix fine, nor have I run into any other issues related to the update--not everyone is affected. (Well I did get the red screen three or four times, but it went away within an hour and has not come back).

It's not all that unusual for software updates to cause issues with some owners of product. You see the same thing with Android and Apple phones and Windows. Probably the best company I've dealt with for updates was Silicon Dust (HD Homerun) but even with them I once had an issue after an update.

Of those examples probably Microsoft and Google have the best excuse--dealing with a wide variety of hardware. But even in relatively closed systems updates can cause issues.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

One other follow on question. Is it possible to use the Premiere like a Tivo Mini? I would like to take my old Premiere (remove the cable card and put it in the Bolt) and then move the Premiere into another room and use it to watch shows, live TV, etc.

Is this possible?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbdrand said:


> One other follow on question. Is it possible to use the Premiere like a Tivo Mini? I would like to take my old Premiere (remove the cable card and put it in the Bolt) and then move the Premiere into another room and use it to watch shows, live TV, etc.
> 
> Is this possible?


As long as it's on your account you can access its hard drive. The new box can not use tuners on the Premiere.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> As long as it's on your account you can access its hard drive. The new box can not use tuners on the Premiere.


But can the Premiere use tuners from the Bolt? I'm guessing no.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

GoodSpike said:


> I can use Netflix fine, nor have I run into any other issues related to the update--not everyone is affected. (Well I did get the red screen three or four times, but it went away within an hour and has not come back).


Sounds like it did affect you then. Not sure why you haven't seen it again, but I suspect you will based on the type of issue it is. It's apparently an HDMI handshaking issue, not something that should just "go away".

I would hope that it's not happening to EVERYONE, or TiVo would be REALLY inept at beta testing. Obviously it's happening to a lot of people based on the discussion on this forum. I know 1 other person with a Bolt personally. He's not on this forum and it is happening to him as well. If TiVo did public beta test this update, and if they did not see these problems, then I'd suggest they increase their beta testing pool.



> It's not all that unusual for software updates to cause issues with some owners of product. You see the same thing with Android and Apple phones and Windows. Probably the best company I've dealt with for updates was Silicon Dust (HD Homerun) but even with them I once had an issue after an update.


There are a lot of things in this world that are not unusual but still not acceptable. Google released Android 6.0 and broke Bluetooth for tons of users and it took them weeks to fix. Is that acceptable? No. Should that be the norm? No.

I'm not sure what your point is. Netflix and Plex are pretty core features on Bolt, at least Netflix is. I believe most good companies would not miss something like this in beta test, and if they did I would hope they'd just roll the update back. It's a pretty easy issue to replicate so should have been caught in beta test. I don't think most TiVo users want to beta test for free, which is basically what everyone did with this last update.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbdrand said:


> But can the Premiere use tuners from the Bolt? I'm guessing no.


No. Buy a Mini to share tuners. They work quite well. I have two.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> No. Buy a Mini to share tuners. They work quite well. I have two.


Yeah I already have one, but it doesn't work for crap with my Premiere. I don't have the option of using Moca (since not all of my rooms have coax in them) so since I can't use wireless so I'm using powerline ethernet adapters. They work great for everything else I use them for (Roku, playing FPS games downstairs, etc) but the Mini doesn't work very well at all. I can watch Live TV if I don't pull up the guide, but if I try to pull up the guide or watch recorded shows it says it can't communicate with the Tivo.

I'm really hesitant to buy another Mini given how "well" my current Mini has worked.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Kremlar said:


> Sounds like it did affect you then. Not sure why you haven't seen it again, but I suspect you will based on the type of issue it is. It's apparently an HDMI handshaking issue, not something that should just "go away".


One other possibility is that I was just trying it too soon after the update.



> There are a lot of things in this world that are not unusual but still not acceptable. Google released Android 6.0 and broke Bluetooth for tons of users and it took them weeks to fix. Is that acceptable? No. Should that be the norm? No.
> 
> I'm not sure what your point is. Netflix and Plex are pretty core features on Bolt, at least Netflix is. I believe most good companies would not miss something like this in beta test, and if they did I would hope they'd just roll the update back. It's a pretty easy issue to replicate so should have been caught in beta test. I don't think most TiVo users want to beta test for free, which is basically what everyone did with this last update.


That was more responding to the OP. If you start reading forums for almost anything you'll see a ton of issues and be afraid to buy the product.

Also in that regard, it's not really clear how many people are affected by the Netflix/HDMI bug. Any is too many, but I mean how widespread it is.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, it also might be a while before I replace my Premiere. Since I can't move recorded shows from one DVR to another (particularly shows like Fargo and some others that have the extreme content protection enabled so you can't even download via Tivo Desktop) I need to make sure we watch everything recorded before I lose it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbdrand said:


> Yeah I already have one, but it doesn't work for crap with my Premiere. I don't have the option of using Moca (since not all of my rooms have coax in them) so since I can't use wireless so I'm using powerline ethernet adapters. They work great for everything else I use them for (Roku, playing FPS games downstairs, etc) but the Mini doesn't work very well at all. I can watch Live TV if I don't pull up the guide, but if I try to pull up the guide or watch recorded shows it says it can't communicate with the Tivo.
> 
> I'm really hesitant to buy another Mini given how "well" my current Mini has worked.


I don't know what model router you are using, but both my Minis are using WUMC710 adapters. The one Mini is on a different floor and one is next door. But if you like surfing, a Mini may be too slow when changing channels.

I've never tried it, but can you Play a recording from the Premiere? No transfer needed.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't know what model router you are using, but both my Minis are using WUMC710 adapters. The one Mini is on a different floor and one is next door. But if you like surfing, a Mini may be too slow when changing channels.


In the past I've had real issues with wireless bridges. Our house is fairly large (around 3600 sq ft) and wireless just isn't reliable enough for me for things like the Mini or Roku. I've had great luck with power line adapters for everything but the Mini (I have a Roku running off the the same power line adapter and it works fine). I honestly don't think the Mini issue is anything to do with the power line adapters but rather the add-on box that I have to run because I run a Premiere. I am hoping that with the Bolt the mini just starts working. If it does then I will probably add another mini to the mix.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

GoodSpike said:


> One other possibility is that I was just trying it too soon after the update.


Why would a HDMI handshaking issue only occur shortly after an update and not after?



> That was more responding to the OP. If you start reading forums for almost anything you'll see a ton of issues and be afraid to buy the product.


But you can typically discern the difference between oddball issues and issues caused by the user side from widespread issues affecting key features that should have been caught in beta.



> Also in that regard, it's not really clear how many people are affected by the Netflix/HDMI bug. Any is too many, but I mean how widespread it is.


No, but with this many complaints in a small community like TiVo I'm sure it's significant. Also the fact that the VP of Engineering is on the forum gathering info means the issue is significant. Also the fact that TiVo has not replied to my ticket which has been open for a week now is significant.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

> No, but with this many complaints in a small community like TiVo I'm sure it's significant. Also the fact that the VP of Engineering is on the forum gathering info means the issue is significant. Also the fact that TiVo has not replied to my ticket which has been open for a week now is significant.


Honestly I've always had pretty crappy support from Tivo (within the last ten years or so). I spent a couple of years not being able to stream my IPTV channels on FiOS (mainly TV Japan) and not being able to download. Calls to Tivo just got "We don't know". Eventually it just magically started working after an update so obviously something got fixed, but the support experience was less than stellar.

The only reason I still even have a Tivo is because I can offload my shows onto my PC and transcode them so that I can store on my mobile devices to watch while I'm on a plane, etc. (my FiOS DVR won't let me do that).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> Yeah I already have one, but it doesn't work for crap with my Premiere. I don't have the option of using Moca (since not all of my rooms have coax in them) so since I can't use wireless so I'm using powerline ethernet adapters.


One of the tricks with Powerline adapters is finding the outlet locations that provide you the best throughput.

One thing you might consider trying is a hybrid of Ethernet, MoCA and Powerline... using Ethernet & MoCA as much as possible, and then seeing if you can improve your Powerline bandwidth by relocating your bridging Powerline adapter to another location, perhaps made possible via a strategically located MoCA adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> I honestly don't think the Mini issue is anything to do with the power line adapters but rather *the add-on box that I have to run because I run a Premiere*.


Just curious, what "add-on box" are you referring to?


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Just curious, what "add-on box" are you referring to?


The Tivo Stream. The Premiere doesn't support the Mini without it.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-stream


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> One of the tricks with Powerline adapters is finding the outlet locations that provide you the best throughput.
> 
> One thing you might consider trying is a hybrid of Ethernet, MoCA and Powerline... using Ethernet & MoCA as much as possible, and then seeing if you can improve your Powerline bandwidth by relocating your bridging Powerline adapter to another location, perhaps made possible via a strategically located MoCA adapter.


Well, I don't really have any choice of which outlets I use due to furniture placement but the outlet I am using has good bandwidth (best I can get in that room). I don't have bandwidth issues with any of my other devices and the Mini can play Live TV without any problems so I don't think it is a bandwidth issue. It's some other kind of software or something else based on what I have looked into.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> The Tivo Stream. The Premiere doesn't support the Mini without it.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-stream


Ah, ok; thanks for the feedback. (And, yeah, I'm familiar with the Stream. I've just been dealing with a lot of tuning adapter issues, lately, and so was fixated on that as a possibility... which led to confusion because a BOLT wouldn't remove the need for a tuning adapter. Couldn't get outside the box, and so was looking for rescue. Thank you.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kbdrand said:


> The Tivo Stream. The Premiere doesn't support the Mini without it.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-stream


The back of a Mini has an Ethernet CAT5 connection and a rf connection. You can use Ethernet to connect the Mini to your router and connect the Premiere to the router and they will work. Or, you can get a MoCA adapter for the Premiere and run (or use existing) coax to the Mini.

The Stream is not used to communicate with a Mini.

You seem to be having problems with power line Ethernet adapters. BTW, which model Premiere are you using?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> Well, I don't really have any choice of which outlets I use due to furniture placement but the outlet I am using has good bandwidth (best I can get in that room). I don't have bandwidth issues with any of my other devices and the Mini can play Live TV without any problems so I don't think it is a bandwidth issue. It's some other kind of software or something else based on what I have looked into.


Thanks for the feedback; it sounds like you're good, so this is just informational.

What I was trying to say was that you can sometimes improve Powerline throughput by changing the location of the Powerline adapter that is acting as the bridge between the Powerline network and your router/LAN. This adapter is usually located at the router, by necessity, but availability of *some* Ethernet or other wired networking (e.g. MoCA) to other areas of the house may allow for placement of this main adapter at a location that improves the overall Powerline throughput. It's all dependent on a given house's wiring, of course. And is moot if one is satisfied with how things are already working!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kbdrand said:


> The Tivo Stream. The Premiere doesn't support the Mini without it.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivo-stream


I think you have something confused. No need for a stand alone or built in "Stream" to use a Mini. The Mini streams directly from the Premiere/Roamio/Bolt TiVo DVR without any trans-coding, the same as streaming between 2 Premiere/Roamio/Bolt TiVo DVRs. A stand alone or built in "Stream" is used to steam content from a Premiere/Roamio/Bolt TiVo DVR to an Android/iOS device which requires trans-coding which is what a stand alone or built in "Stream" does.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> The back of a Mini has an Ethernet CAT5 connection and a rf connection. You can use Ethernet to connect the Mini to your router and connect the Premiere to the router and they will work. Or, you can get a MoCA adapter for the Premiere and run (or use existing) coax to the Mini.
> 
> The Stream is not used to communicate with a Mini.
> 
> You seem to be having problems with power line Ethernet adapters. BTW, which model Premiere are you using?


Interesting because I was told I needed the Stream.

I have the TiVo Premiere XL4. Power line works fine with my Roku, my laptop, my game system, etc (not all running at the same time). The Tivo is the only device that has an issue, so not sure that it is really the power line adapters fault.

And if I had any other choice I wouldn't be using the power line adapters, but it is really my only option for that room at this time. We have learned to just live with the fact that the Mini only works if you watch Live TV (using one of the Premiere's tuners).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> kbdrand said:
> 
> 
> > The Tivo Stream. *The Premiere doesn't support the Mini without it.*
> ...


Nice catch!!! (I *totally* missed that; just saw "TiVo Stream" and drifted off. )


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> ...the Mini doesn't work very well at all. I can watch Live TV if I don't pull up the guide, but if I try to pull up the guide or watch recorded shows it says it can't communicate with the Tivo.


Interesting symptoms. Do you see any specific error code(s)? It would be interesting to see whether the Mini performed better directly connected via Ethernet to the router or to the same Ethernet switch as the Premiere. The Live TV viewing requires MUCH more bandwidth between the Premiere and Mini, but is there some latency issue with accessing the guide or TiVo menus?

And just to be clear, the roadblock to a MoCA connection is that the Mini is in a room lacking a coax outlet? (The Premiere obviously is on coax, since you're using CableCARD.)


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Interesting symptoms. Do you see any specific error code(s)? It would be interesting to see whether the Mini performed better directly connected via Ethernet to the router or to the same Ethernet switch as the Premiere. The Live TV viewing requires MUCH more bandwidth between the Premiere and Mini, but is there some latency issue with accessing the guide or TiVo menus?
> 
> And just to be clear, the roadblock to a MoCA connection is that the Mini is in a room lacking a coax outlet? (The Premiere obviously is on coax, since you're using CableCARD.)


Yes, the Mini is in a room with no Coax or Ethernet. I only have power line or wireless as options. I have tried different wireless bridges in the past and none of them worked very well. The Powerline adapter is consistent and provides plenty of bandwidth.

I am not seeing specific error codes last time I checked (I stopped messing with it months ago since that room is just a guest bedroom that rarely gets used). Live TV viewing works fine with zero issues. But if you click on the guide button or the Tivo button to pull up any kind of information the Mini says that it cannot connect to the Premiere. I have tried countless resets, updates, etc (many recommended by Tivo support) and nothing has fixed the problem.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Nice catch!!! (I *totally* missed that; just saw "TiVo Stream" and drifted off. )


Maybe we bought the Stream to stream video to our iPads/etc. I thought we had bought it for the Mini but I'm probably mistaken. It's been a few years since I bought it.

Either way, the plan is to dump the stream once I get the Bolt setup.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

kbdrand said:


> Well, it also might be a while before I replace my Premiere.


Do you have lifetime on your Premiere? If not, ask if you can add it.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Do you have lifetime on your Premiere? If not, ask if you can add it.


No, no lifetime. Why would I want to add it if I'm getting rid of the Premiere?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> Either way, the plan is to dump the Stream once I get the Bolt setup.


Have you looked into whether the standalone Stream can be used to stream content hosted on a BOLT? If it can, there may be an advantage to keeping that Stream around.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Have you looked into whether the standalone Stream can be used to stream content hosted on a BOLT? If it can, there may be an advantage to keeping that Stream around.


I have not looked into it. I will be getting the Bolt today (hopefully) and my plan is to setup the Bolt this weekend (removing the cable card from the Premiere) and then move the Premiere upstairs to the media room. Both the Bolt and Premiere would be MOCA attached (coax in both rooms) and I was going to see if the Bolt would be able to browse and play the Premiere's content (saved shows that we can't move).

If it won't play the content then I was going to try and keep the Stream with the Premiere so that we could stream to our tablets to finish out some of the shows that I couldn't move off to my PC (transcoded a bunch of shows so that we can use Plex to view them).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> I don't have the option of using Moca (since not all of my rooms have coax in them) so since I can't use wireless so I'm using powerline ethernet adapters.


But you don't need to be using Powerline for everything; it's possible that your situation could be improved by using a hybrid solution...

e.g. Connect your Premiere (soon the BOLT) via MoCA, and leave the Guest Room Mini on Powerline. This will also provide you the advantage of providing wired network connections (non-Powerline) to any other Ethernet-capable devices co-located with the MoCA-connected TiVo DVR via its otherwise-unused Ethernet port.

Removing some of your Powerline adapters will provide headroom for those locations that MUST use Powerline, and this approach would also allow you to experiment with the location of the Powerline adapter bridging to your LAN, as mentioned above, to try to optimize the Mini's connectivity.

Example layout...

```
Legend:  ]- COAX    >= Ethernet      | intra-device link


Cable PoE ]- "PoE" MoCA Filter ]- Splitter 1 (2-way) |1]- [Room1]- MoCA adapter "RF In"|"RF Out"  ]- Modem >= Router "WAN" port
                                                     |                                 |
                                                     |                                 |"Ethernet">========== Router "LAN" port
                                                     |
                                                     |
                                                     |2]- [Room2]- BOLT "Coax In" |"Ethernet">= Ethernet Switch |1>= Powerline adapter (LAN bridge)
                                                                                                                |2>= Roku(?)
                                                                                                                |3>= TV(?)
```

(Not to mention that you could make that a MoCA 2.0 adapter connected to the router and nearly quadruple your BOLT's network connection.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> I have not looked into it. I will be getting the Bolt today (hopefully) and my plan is to setup the Bolt this weekend (removing the cable card from the Premiere) and then move the Premiere upstairs to the media room. Both the Bolt and Premiere would be MOCA attached (coax in both rooms) and I was going to see if the Bolt would be able to browse and play the Premiere's content (saved shows that we can't move).
> 
> If it won't play the content then I was going to try and keep the Stream with the Premiere so that we could stream to our tablets to finish out some of the shows that I couldn't move off to my PC (transcoded a bunch of shows so that we can use Plex to view them).


Heh, you were way ahead of me. Is your Premiere currently connected via MoCA back to the router? I thought everything was connected via Powerline.

Regardless, yes, the BOLT should definitely be able to stream (via MRS) ALL the content stored on the Premiere, so long as the Premiere is active on your account (and has a sufficient network connection, which that MoCA network should provide).

p.s. It's your call, obviously, but you might want to consider grabbing a separate CableCARD from your provider for the BOLT, just so you can keep the Premiere recording as-is, in case things don't work out with the BOLT. If/when the BOLT is operational, you should be able to yank and return the Premiere's card and get a prorated credit for it.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> But you don't need to be using Powerline for everything; it's possible that your situation could be improved by using a hybrid solution...
> 
> e.g. Connect your Premiere (soon the BOLT) via MoCA, and leave the Guest Room Mini on Powerline. This will also provide you the advantage of providing wired network connections (non-Powerline) to any other Ethernet-capable devices co-located with the MoCA-connected TiVo DVR via its otherwise-unused Ethernet port.
> 
> ...


The Premiere (and soon to be Bolt) are already using MOCA, so not sure what you mean. The powerline adapter connects to the Powerline adapter hub which is hardwired into my Verizon FiOS modem/router.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> The Premiere (and soon to be Bolt) are already using MOCA, so not sure what you mean. The powerline adapter connects to the Powerline adapter hub which is hardwired into my Verizon FiOS modem/router.


Oy!, ok. I was thrown off by the earlier comment...


> I don't have the option of using Moca (since not all of my rooms have coax in them) so since I can't use wireless so I'm using powerline ethernet adapters.


I see now that this comment must have been strictly scoped to that particular Mini location. That you hadn't mentioned FiOS or that you were using MoCA for connecting the Premiere XL4 to the router led me to think wrong thoughts.



kbdrand said:


> ...the Mini can play Live TV without any problems so I don't think it is a bandwidth issue. It's some other kind of software or something else based on what I have looked into.


Does this problem still occur if the Mini and Premiere are both connected via Ethernet or MoCA? Have you tried connecting the Mini via Ethernet into the Ethernet port of the MoCA-connected Premiere XL4? (obviously temporarily moving the Mini for testing purposes)

Meh, I've wasted enough of your time. Good luck with your BOLT project.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

kbdrand said:


> No, no lifetime. Why would I want to add it if I'm getting rid of the Premiere?


Based on:



kbdrand said:


> Well, *it also might be a while before I replace my Premiere.*


They might give you lifetime for $99.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

chicagobrownblue said:


> Based on:
> 
> They might give you lifetime for $99.


Well, a while meaning a couple of weeks. Not like a really long time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> Well, a while meaning a couple of weeks. Not like a really long time.


Then it's a matter of determining whether the $99 would net a >$99(+fees%) gain in an auction.

Though a Lifetime'd Premiere might make a nice Xmas gift to some lucky soul.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, got my Bolt and set it up. Looks like the Tivo Mini is still having issues (losing the connection to the Bolt) so that didn't help.

But I am able to see my old recording from the Premiere on the Bolt, so that is good.

About the only thing I haven't tried is to maybe get a different wireless extender. Before I used a Netgear extender but now I have switched to an Apple Airport Extreme for my Wifi (better signal/coverage than what I had before). I might give an Airport express a go and see if it's any more stable but I doubt it. The Powerline has been really stable so not sure that a wireless extender would be any better.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Then it's a matter of determining whether the $99 would net a >$99(+fees%) gain in an auction.
> 
> Though a Lifetime'd Premiere might make a nice Xmas gift to some lucky soul.


I called TiVo and they gave me the 99 lifetime for the box. So I will probably keep it and maybe do OTA or maybe put a cable card in it. Not sure yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbdrand said:


> I called TiVo and they gave me the 99 lifetime for the box. So I will probably keep it and maybe do OTA or maybe put a cable card in it. Not sure yet.


A supplemental OTA TiVo DVR has been handy at our place, giving us access to a couple PBS sub-channels not carried by Comcast, and an HD signal for CW (Comcast is only transmitting an SD signal for CW).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Have you looked into whether the standalone Stream can be used to stream content hosted on a BOLT? If it can, there may be an advantage to keeping that Stream around.


Prior to them enabling two streams, it would send the second stream through the Stream in my Roamio Pro. But it was still limited to In Home. So since the Bolt basically has a Stream built in, I would think the stand alone stream works the same way.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> A supplemental OTA TiVo DVR has been handy at our place, giving us access to a couple PBS sub-channels not carried by Comcast, and an HD signal for CW (Comcast is only transmitting an SD signal for CW).


Yeah that is a good idea. I will probably hook up OTA once I get around to it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Prior to them enabling two streams, it would send the second stream through the Stream in my Roamio Pro. *But it was still limited to In Home*. So since the Bolt basically has a Stream built in, I would think the stand alone stream works the same way.


That matches what Dan said, here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10740131


----------

